# Infant formula question



## Lvdw (May 22, 2016)

Hi we will be living in Germany for 6-8 months with a toddler. He is on PediaSure "formula" and would like to keep him on it. I looked om the internet to see if its available in Germany but cant find any info. Does any one know if its sold in Germany?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Lvdw said:


> Hi we will be living in Germany for 6-8 months with a toddler. He is on PediaSure "formula" and would like to keep him on it. I looked om the internet to see if its available in Germany but cant find any info. Does any one know if its sold in Germany?


I don't think I've ever seen it in supermarkets or chemists but apparently it is available in Germany and you can order online/ask them for the nearest retailer:

Produkte - Sondennahrung - Kindernahrung - Pediasure Plus | Abbott


----------

